# Estonian Open 2010



## Novriil (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi!

On 18-19 September Estonian Open 2010 will be held. On this year we have 14 events on two days. The participation fee will be 10€ and that includes lunch on both days. For competitors from other countries, who come by ship and arrive to Tallinn we have arranged transportation to Kose for a small fee. Around the venue there are many places to stay. First 20 persons, who register get a free Haiyan cube or Type AII cube! First 3 places on 3x3x3 cube get a Haiyan Memory cube modded by Haiyan himself.
Registration site: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=EstonianOpen2010
Our homepage: http://wombat.pri.ee/

If you have any questions then be sure to ask!

Uku


----------

